# Kernel fun at the start. Suite...

## fultos

Slu,

Je suis le noob dans le domaine je ne connais quasiment rien a Linux, mais ma volonte d'apprendre n'est pas asbsente. Ca c sur! LOL Alors je me suis dit en startant pourkoi pas commencer par un systeme d'exploitation que je deverai monter et choisisr toutes les composantes moi-meme pas comme red-hat ou mandrake, que jai deja auparvant utiliser dans le passe. 

Bref, en installant j'ai eu toute les misere du monde a finir l'installation de x86. Mais vu que Lilo ne semblait pas fonctionner jai donc installer grub. Mais lors du boot j'ai recut ceci : Kernel Panic : No init found. Try passing init = option to Kernel.

Mais juste avant jai eu cette erreur : Kernel Panic : VFS : Unable to mount root FS on 3:03. Jai alors compris que cetais mon "boot script" qui devait etre changer pour HDA1. C'est ce que jai fait, pour finalement obtenir la premiere erreur mentionne.

Si vousavez une solution assayer de me contacter par n'importe quel moyen : messengers ou ce topic mai ssvp aider moi jai hate de flusher mon WinXP au plus sacrant! LMAO!

Thkx all, Bye All.

Fulty

----------

## broschi

En cherchant ce site t'aurais surement deja trouve la reponse en passant. Mais pour ton information l'erreur que t'as c'est encore au niveau du noyeau et non des fichiers de demarages. Le probleme c'est que le kernel trouve pas le programme qui va initialiser le systeme en tant que telle. Me semble que par defaut il devrait le trouver sur /sbin/init, mais passe le param manuellement "init=/sbin/init" sinon configure GRUB ou LILO comme du monde.

----------

## sergio

Donnes nous le contenu de ton fichier /etc/fstab

et de ton fichier /boot/grub/menu.lst 

Et explique-nous comment tu as partitionné ton disque, pour que l'on puisse t'aider un peu plus si besoin...

A+

----------

## fultos

 *sergio wrote:*   

> Donnes nous le contenu de ton fichier /etc/fstab
> 
> et de ton fichier /boot/grub/menu.lst 
> 
> Et explique-nous comment tu as partitionné ton disque, pour que l'on puisse t'aider un peu plus si besoin...
> ...

 

Ok

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Partitions:(resultats avec cfdisk

Hda1          Boot          PrimaryLinux          Ext2          98.71

Hda2                          PrimaryLinux                          1603.93

Hda3                          PrimaryLinux          Ext3          29027.02

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

/boot/...grub... dossier inexistant... malgre que jetais sur le cd d'installation et je ne suis pas tres habile alors...

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

/etc/fstab/=

/dev/BOOT          /boot          ext2          noauto,noatime          1 2

/dev/ROOT          /                xfs            noatime                     0 1

/dev/SWAP          none          swap         SW                            $

/dev/cdrom/cdrom0          /mnt/cdrom          iso9660          noauto,ro          $

proc          /proc          proc          defaults          $

----------

## spOOwn

lol pour ton fichier fstab....

deja il faut que tu change /dev/BOOT en /dev/hda1 par exemple, je veux dire par la que hda1 correspond a ta partition de boot, a toi de voir elle est placé ou en sachant que hda correspond a ton premier hd phisique et hda1 correspond a ton premiere disque phisique et la premiere partition de ton disque ... et tu dois faire la meme chose pour /dev/ROOT et /dev/SWAP , et bien sur SWAP et ROOT se remplancent par ta partition de ROOB et SWAP respectivement... du meme style que hda2 , hda4 , ... Il suffit de lire la doc d'installation, tout y est expliqué...

pour le fichier que grub doit chargé au demarrage, il te suffit de lire la doc et tu devrais y arrivé sans probleme... il faut creer le fichier menu.lst ....

----------

## DuF

c pas compliqué, tout est marqué là : http://doc.gentoofr.org/doc/build-fr.html#doc_chap16

pareil pour grub, c après, en plus la doc est dans plusieurs langues !

----------

## sergio

Modifie ton fichier /etc/fstab comme suit

/dev/hda1 /boot ext2 ...

/dev/hda2 none swap ... (je pense que c'est cela vu le résultat de cfdisk)

/dev/hda3 / ext3 ...

Ensuite si le dossier /boot/grub est inexistant c'est peut être que ta partition  /boot n'est pas montée :

dans les fichier /etc/fstab les partitions pour lesquelles l'option "noauto" est précisée ne sont pas montées automatique au démarrage...

Pour monter /boot il faut que tu fasses : mount /boot ou mount /dev/hda1

Tu peut reparer ton install en bootant sur le cd Gentoo, tu execute toutes les étape jusqu'au "chroot" y-compris (n'oublie pas de monter /dev/hda1 sur /mnt/gentoo/boot avant)...

puis tu fait la suite :

```

emerge rsync

emerge grub

emerge clean

grub-install (je crois que le script ebuild le fait déjà mais dans le doute...)

```

Puis reprend ta doc d'install à partir de l'installation de Grub (fait attention aux règles de nommage des partition avec grub)

/dev/hda1 => (hd0,0)

/dev/hda2 => (hd0,1)

...

/dev/hda => (hd0)

/dev/hdb => (hd1)

etc...

A+

----------

## fultos

Merci tout dabords pour votre aide sans elle je ne serais pas rendu seul ou je suis presentement.

Bon, une autre chose, comme je lai deja mentionner je suis un super-noob dans linux. Maintenant que tout fonctionne sans erreur je  me log au root mais aprais si je veux une interface graphique de style kde ou nimporte koi dans ce style la ...est-ceque je dois linstaller en plus ou ca venait deja avec. J'ignore moi meme si je laurais installer avec toutes les commandes entrees au paravant. Dites-moi que doit-je faire pour finir par entrer dans une interface un peu plus friendly que la console.

SVP merci tout le monde je vous adore jusqua present jai appris plein de nouvelles choses just en installant. Je sens que je vais continuer a me faire du fun! ^_^ Je suis impatient de voir ce que je vais encore apprendre! LOL come on! Gentoo, Gentoo, Gentoo!!! LMAO!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## avendesora

Guide de configuration d'une machine de bureau avec Gentoo Linux, ca contient tout ce qu'il te faut.

----------

## fultos

k, je sais po ce que jai fais de mal, mais il me semble avoir rebooter correctement mais etk.

Hier je pouvais me loger autant comme autant jai du le faire environ 10 fois et rebooter comme il le faut apres chaque fois, mais la jai cees erreurs:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Failed to start metalog [!!]

*ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

*             "vcron" was not started.

login : PAM Failure, aborting: Critical error - immediate abort

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alors, bref je me sens bin couincer LOL je ne peu pas faire grand chose parceque j'ai configurer metalog et vcron pendant l'installation et parla suite ils ont toujours fonctionnes, mais je ne sais meme pas a koi servent ceux-ci, mais maintenant je comprends qu'ils sont essentiels pour le log LOL etk merci en avance encore!  :Wink: 

----------

## fultos

C'est bo je viens de trouver cetais koi maintenant j'ai un nouveau trouble mais ce n'est pas ma faute  :Wink: 

Dans les etapes d'installation de kde lorsque je fais emerge kde-base/base il me dit que l'hote est inateignable??? wtf?

----------

## sergio

C'est sans doute que le serveur à partir duquel tu télécharges les sources est tombé...

Pour éviter cet inconvénient édite le fichier /etc/make.conf 

et trouve la variable GENTOO_MIRRORS :

va voir sur site www.gentoo.org pour la liste des mirroirs Gentoo : tu peux en ajouter plusieurs dans cette variable en les séparant par un espace, par exemple :

GENTOO_MIRROS = "ftp://ftp.gentoo.no/pub/linux/gentoo/distifiles ftp://ftp.sunsite.dk/pub/linux/gentoo/distifile etc..."

Portage tente toujours d'utiliser le premier serveur cité dans cette variable mais si le téléchargement des source échoue il tente alors avec le second puis avec le troisième jusqu'a ce qu'il réussisse à télécharger correctement...

C'est utile de préciser plusieurs mirroirs dans cette variable, en cas de problème sur celui que l'on a l'habitude d'utiliser

A+

----------

